# Tivo Status for Wordpress



## BOfH (Sep 9, 2003)

If anyone uses Wordpress, has a Internet reachable Tivo running Tivoweb and wants to share what their Tivo is doing with the world, then I have just the thing for you...

(dead URLs removed)

It's a standard Wordpress plugin that displays a nifty little graphic showing what your Tivo is up to right now. It caches the data (configurable expiry) so it doesn't hammer your Tivo everytime someone reads your blog. It'll do authentication if you've password protected Tivoweb (as you should have!).

It works with LJ's mods to Tivoweb on my UK Tivo, I've not tried it on the stock /info screen so I'd welcome feedback. The parsing of the /info page is a bit lazy (okay it's *very* lazy) so be prepared for unpredictable results if you've edited your tivoweb modules.

Huge thanks to everyone who has ever contributed a hack/mod/useful script to this and all the other forums us Tivo-types frequent. Your work has help me make my Tivo the centre of a home media network. Thanks!


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

cool 

I'm definitely going to have a go at this - just to make people at work jealous. Excellent stuff


----------



## thepicman (May 5, 2004)

BOfH said:


> It works with LJ's mods to Tivoweb on my UK Tivo, I've not tried it on the stock /info screen so I'd welcome feedback. The parsing of the /info page is a bit lazy (okay it's *very* lazy) so be prepared for unpredictable results if you've edited your tivoweb modules.


I have it connecting to my S2 DTivo. It detects the status properly (recording or not), but all of the other line items are empty. I am using TWP 1.2.1, so perhaps the /info listing is different?

TPM

Aha!  The problem was/is that the DTivo has 2 tuners and depending on what one or both of them are doing, the /info page changes length. Will report back


----------



## Cowboy2005 (Jan 2, 2005)

On a series 1 DirectTv Tivo Box running TivoWebPlus 1.0

The regular expression to parse looks like this originally:

preg_match_all ("/<td colspan=\"4\">([^`]*?)<\/td>/", $data, $matches);

Needs to be edited to look like this:

preg_match_all ("/[TD]([^`]*?)<\/TD>/", $data, $matches);

in the plugin file for wordpress called: wp-tivostatus-0.4.php

samples of what to parse from the info page look like this:

[TR][TD]Uptime[/TD][TD]0d 0h 05m 00s[/TD][/TR]
[TR][TD]Current Temperature:[/TD][TD]50C / 122.0F[/TD][/TR]


----------



## TiVo_Lad (Oct 25, 2002)

BOfH said:


> You can see it running live in the sidebar on my blog.


I'm either blind, stupid or dead (and possibly all three) but I can't see it anywhere!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

To be fair, that post is well-over a year old. It _was_ been there 'cos I saw it when he originally posted. I'm not surprised he's change it 

Hmm.... no it's not. Stupid Americal format date  However, it is _nearly_ a year old.


----------

